# Dish Network Retailer Directory



## nanovation (Apr 22, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can find a directory of Dish Network retailers for my area? I tried the Dish site first but they don't provide you with the local retailers web site, so you can't see how professional they are or if they're even authorized. :nono2:

The only other site I've found is *LINK DELETED*. They seem to have a lot of retailers for my zip code, but I'd like to compare with another site. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Brendan


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dish Network's system will not give a list of all retailers, only those that qualify under their strict guidelines will be on their referrer list in which you get on their website or on the phone when you call them. A retailer has to sell an x number of systems per month, participate in the DHA program and sell an x number of systems under that promotion and so forth in order for their name to be given when asked which retailers are in the area.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

This is not a legit site. If you will notice, regardless of what zip code you put in (including 00000), you get the same three internet-based crap retailers including the worst of the worst of the worst: VMC.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm starting to think this guy is covertly spamming for the site in question. He's done this at satguys as well, he knows it's not legit but trying to play it off innocently


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

BFG said:


> I'm starting to think this guy is covertly spamming for the site in question. He's done this at satguys as well, he knows it's not legit but trying to play it off innocently


Ha! Correct. Just looked up the whois information. The site was created on Apr 5. Pretty quick to compile that big database. Also, guess who the owner is? Brendan Monahan. If anyone would like to let Mr. Monahan know how much you appreciate his spam, you may write to him at (courtesy of the WHOIS database):

Brendan Monahan
533 Pine Wood Lane
Los Gatos, CA 95032

You can also email him at [email protected].
We lova ya, Brendan!


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

nice resume

Marketing Communications Manager
San Diego Regional Sales Manager
Marketing Manager
Marketing Research Analyst

seems like a common theme

(not that everyone in the marketing business is bad  but this profile matches the website )


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

nanovation said:


> The only other site I've found is *LINK DELETED*.


Quick work, Chris!


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

BFG said:


> nice resume
> 
> Marketing Communications Manager
> San Diego Regional Sales Manager
> ...


He can now add Professional Spammer to his resume. That'll get him hired. His personal website seems a bit cheesy.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

hee, hee, hee. He is very proud of the fact that he brought in $190,000 worth of new business in 18 months when he was a regional sales manager. If, when I was in sales, I had only brought in $190,000 in new business in 18 months I wouldn't have lasted 18 months. :lol:


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Big Bob over at Satellite Guys found a "press release" about the site. It's viewable here. Brendan was also nice enough to post his phone number in that press release so feel free to call him at 408-892-5222 to thank him for his spam.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 9, 2004)

I wonder if E* knows he is using their trademarks and mimicking their site design? Charlie's staff of attorneys could have lots of fun with this one.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Pepper said:


> I wonder if E* knows he is using their trademarks and mimicking their site design? Charlie's staff of attorneys could have lots of fun with this one.


Just posted about that at Satellite Guys. If anyone knows how to report infringement to DISH Network, please do so.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> the largest directory of authorized Dish Network Satellite Retailers online,


This guy is truly an idiot. If anyone has a database of more than three dealers this guy is guilty of fraud and could be in deeeep doo doo.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

Richard King said:


> This guy is truly an idiot. If anyone has a database of more than three dealers this guy is guilty of fraud and could be in deeeep doo doo.


Oh man. That's what I've been smelling. Doesn't DBSTalk have a doormat to wipe your feet on? Geez.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

OK here's what this guy says about trying to help people find a retailer and how hard it is to find one...



> "I created [the web site] because I found it impossible to locate an authorized Dish Network retailer in my area by doing a simple search online," said [the web site's] President, Brendan Monahan. "I wanted to help other people avoid the frustration I experienced by making finding a local Dish Network retailer and installer, with only the best promotions and specials, simple and easy."


If you go to Dish Network's own website http://www.dishnetwork.com/search/retailer/index.asp

WOW, that was impossible!


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Jacob S said:


> Dish Network's system will not give a list of all retailers, only those that qualify under their strict guidelines will be on their referrer list in which you get on their website or on the phone when you call them. A retailer has to sell an x number of systems per month, participate in the DHA program and sell an x number of systems under that promotion and so forth in order for their name to be given when asked which retailers are in the area.


Do you know what their guidelines are? I mean what kind of volume does any given retailer have to produce to get on Dish's list?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Heck - I've got that many in my head - just in my area, let alone a city!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

You would think that they would add all retailers to the list so that if the big ones were busy then it would help the small ones get some business and help the consumers get faster service.


----------

